# Front door threshold problem



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

To make a long story short, the contractor who remodeled my kitchen agreed to install my front entry door for free (he was originally going to install a tile floor in the kitchen, but we opted for wood and that cost us an additional 1K, and we hired a seperate flooring company). 

He never completely finished the job, and left this gap between the original flooring and the new door threshold. My guess is the new threshold was much thinner than the old one and left this gap. I'm not gonna call him back at this point. Anyone have experience in the best way to correct this for both cosmetics and function? 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

get a piece of wood cut and shaped to transition from the floor to the door threshold.
taper it at about 15 degrees on the leading edge.
do not nail it to the floor.
nail a spacer to the sub floor between the door and the wood floor leaving a gap between the spacer and the floor to allow the floor to move with climate changes/wood swelling.
nail the trim piece to the spacer only.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Did the Kitchen contractor also install the Storm Door?
I question the door Closer.


----------



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> Did the Kitchen contractor also install the Storm Door?
> I question the door Closer.


Yes he did install the storm door as well. What do you question about the door closer?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I had never seen a door closer installed on the bottom rail.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

they come with 2 nowadays Bob

but look at the threshold adjustment screw [second from left] looks like its distorting the plastic...no?


----------



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> they come with 2 nowadays Bob
> 
> but look at the threshold adjustment screw [second from left] looks like its distorting the plastic...no?


Yes, that is another issue as well. During the summer, the door was sticking at that point and I screwed those adjustment screws all the way down! Especially those first two. Now that it's winter I can get a better idea of what's going on. There is a hump right there in the floor (they are all over in this old house, usually where ever you find supports beams underneath, but I don't think there is one there), and with the swelling during the summer months It must cause the sticking, because the pre-hung door is still square with the frame on top. Is there a DIY way to fix this? 

Also thanks to Jlhaslip for the advice on how to fix the threshold issue. I have a great local lumberyard and I'm sure thay could cut that to the specs I need. What do I use for a spacer, just any piece of wood will work?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

same thickness as the floor. just about anything will work. leave about a quarter inch gap. put the spacer tight to the door and nail it down. cover with the new piece.


----------



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks again jlhaslip !

Rick


----------

